# The 27th Annual IGFA International Auction



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

It's that time of year again and wow, how fast a year flies by. I just wanted to let yall know that I have donated 3 fully rigged lures for this years IGFA International Auction, "Big 19", "Big Brutus", and new for 2011 "Thunder Horse". All three are keel weighted with shell inserts and are the 2" diameter variety, so if you would like to donate to a great cause and pick up a few new lures for the spread, check out Item #601 @ http://igfa.quillsite.com/items.cfm. Also attached is a full size picture of the donation. Good luck and catch 'em up! Justin


Justin Roper
Makaira Pulling Lures
www.makairapullinglures.com
225.768.8667


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeet. Been waiting for you to produce some with shell inserts. Now if I can only get J&M to order some for me....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know another store that sells Makaira, hint hint

Beautiful lures Justin as always


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I know another store that sells Makaira, hint hint
> 
> Beautiful lures Justin as always



Yall set up house accounts too?


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Sweeeet. Been waiting for you to produce some with shell inserts. Now if I can only get J&M to order some for me....


no problem capt. - just let chris @ sam's or tom @ j&m know what you are looking for, anything custom, and i will get it headed their way. good luck and catch 'em up - justin


----------

